# New Pictures



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i built this for next year for breeding, it not that good but it my first.
it's 2'W 1.5'H 2'd








this is one of the pair i was given from a local flyer, he also have a black hen and (blue velvet)? pair i have to pick up this week 








my red saddle hen with her bluebar mate
their young might go to the pt one loft race(maybe)


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

very nice, I really like the splash hen.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

the perch use to point out ..but every time i go in my swift fly away from me and they hit the perch ...this solve everything!! 








i'm sure i'm going to send one of his young to the pt one loft race..








this is my horseman cross to a female king i found... that their first young. do ya think the au band is to little for him?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my lonely swift ... kinda dark ... but i like his body shape and his long wing.


hope ya like it!!


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

nice looking birds.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

blongboy said:


> my lonely swift ... kinda dark ... but i like his body shape and his long wing.
> 
> 
> hope ya like it!!


You should see them fly...


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I also like that splash. Nice set up.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ezemaxima said:


> You should see them fly...


i'm trying to breed him and fly his young


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the Tarter sauce nest box, Nice birds


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sport14692 said:


> I like the Tarter sauce nest box, Nice birds


thank you! my bird love it


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

blongboy said:


> the perch use to point out ..but every time i go in my swift fly away from me and they hit the perch ...this solve everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that black homer...:]


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey blong boy This is about a previous conversation, how long did you keep your thief pouters in the dark before they started to go off hunting for hens?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

By the way you have beautiful birds and I like your setup its similar to mine


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> Hey blong boy This is about a previous conversation, how long did you keep your thief pouters in the dark before they started to go off hunting for hens?


well tell you the true not so long i was training him to be like a Spanish pica...i was training him to a bluebar hen...cause most of Federal are bluebar. he mate with her ...then when she lay i removed her and the egg... and i let him stay by himself for a week ... when i let him out he does off looking for a bluebar hen

some birds just stick to the color of their first mate ..sometime

but now i'm just mixing him with a king for the fun of it .... i want big birds that act like him! 
i also have a pica i'm going to do the same, now i have the pica with a horseman hen should be a very good cross.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

PigeonX said:


> I really like that black homer...:]


thank you
his young should be flying for the pigeon race this forum is doing.
if i time it right


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

That sounds great Im also sending a pair to the race, I cant wait to see what my birds are made of


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> That sounds great Im also sending a pair to the race, I cant wait to see what my birds are made of


i hope mine just get back in peace ... did you see the last year video ... hawk hawk hawk


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah I saw but they honestly cant be any worse than here, I know as long as they can get in the air they will atleast make it back


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a question.
What do those swifts do in the air?

Do they swirl like doneks?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

fresnobirdman said:


> I have a question.
> What do those swifts do in the air?
> 
> Do they swirl like doneks?


from what i seen ... they dive before they land (sometime i been think it's a hawk) ... they can dodge a hawk in they air... doing 360 flying fast and doing quick turn.
my friend has swift too...his don't like to fly much so the hang around the top of the loft all day...if a cooper hawk try to attack they'll just wait till the hawk is close enough then the move to the side dodging the attack..i only saw it once but he said they do that all the time.


----------



## Jeniffer Joan (Jan 6, 2011)

I like it pigeon. I'm trying to breed him and fly his young. thank you


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I assumed they made some kind of sharp turns, kind of like Chimney Swifts after bugs


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I assumed they made some kind of sharp turns, kind of like Chimney Swifts after bugs


yea u can say it like that


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

beautiful birds, wish i had a pair. maybe if i am up towards charlotte, we'll run into each other again blongboy. remember i saw you at that half way pigeon/chicken show last year in where was it monroe i believe. i have never seen a pair of pigeon swifts flying i bet they are graceful.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Frank-NC said:


> beautiful birds, wish i had a pair. maybe if i am up towards charlotte, we'll run into each other again blongboy. remember i saw you at that half way pigeon/chicken show last year in where was it monroe i believe. i have never seen a pair of pigeon swifts flying i bet they are graceful.


yea very nice to fly.
are you going to : 
3/5/2011	Unifour All Breed Poultry Show(Salisbury, NC)?
they have some numbers for pigeon too..since it's spring it should be better


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going! I have it on my calendar to remind me


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

You gots all kinds of pigeon. Kool. I use to have a mix variety too. Nice birds


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

When is the PT one loft race? Kevin


----------

